

Slow clap: New iPhone6 has a barometer - cryptoz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2014/09/09/slow-clap-new-iphone6-has-a-barometer/

======
darkstar999
Oh yay more horrible twitter "journalism".

